# J.H. Weatherby's Falcon Works, Stoke-on-Trent May '15



## mookster (May 10, 2015)

A visit to this place has been a loooooong time coming for me. It first foiled me when I turned up in 2011 and found it sealed, and again a couple of years after that the same story sadly repeated itself. On something of a fail day around Stoke on the first leg of mine and Landie Man's big northern trip this was our only success and it was a sweet one.

Heavily decayed, bashed and trashed but still ridiculously photogenic, by far the best site left in Stoke in my opinion. It's just such a shame that the Grade II listed bottle kiln collapsed of it's own accord due to no maintenance work a couple of years ago.

The site has been around forever with all the histories taken care of before so here are some photos. I really, really enjoyed my time here, its the kind of location and level of dereliction I love to shoot.






































































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157652187893678 ​


----------



## DiggerDen (May 10, 2015)

Wow! What a great location. Love your photos.


----------



## HughieD (May 10, 2015)

Fab pix mate...


----------



## krela (May 11, 2015)

Photogenic indeed, nice one Mooks!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 11, 2015)

This is cool  Reminds me of TG's


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

Blimey what a place. Excellent find, and fantastic photos as always sir!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 11, 2015)

Cracking find with so much to see.


----------



## mookster (May 11, 2015)

Cheers guys!


----------



## MD (May 12, 2015)

nice work mate


----------



## smiler (May 12, 2015)

I'm glad you persisted Mook, that's a real gem, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Old No.13 (May 12, 2015)

Crackin' , like that!!


----------



## KM Punk (May 13, 2015)

Still quite a bit in there, considering how trashed the building itself is. I always like places like this. Cheers for sharing


----------

